# HD vs non HD pluss 65 vs 80 swarovski



## ando_31 (Sep 15, 2009)

I have been on a few forums reading users reviews of 80 vs 65 and HD vs non HD swarovski spotting scopes. What I've been finding is that most people say a 65 mm HD looks better than a 80 non HD. The problem with most of the forums I've read about the comparisons between these options is that all the reviews are written by bird watchers, which I'm sure are looking more during the daytime light and more concerned about the crispness of feathers and colors on birds that are relatively close. I am more concerned about the high power long range viewing as I usually only use my spotting scope to judge the size of bucks over a mile away.

I was curious if anyone has tested these side by side in the field. I was at scheels yesterday looking out their dirty window (which also probably came into play somewhere) comparing a 65 HD, a 65 non HD, and a 80 non HD. The 80 non HD seemed by far the nicest of the scope contrary to what the bird watchers reviews read. In fact, the 65 HD was the most difficult to focus and it seemed as though it brought out the most heat waves when viewing through it. Unfortunately scheels didn't have a 80 HD for me to compare in the group. Anyone else notice what I saw through the scopes or are my eyes just getting goofy as I get older?

This is just one of them purchases I want to get right the first time so any help on this matter would be appreciated! Personal experiences are more of what I'd prefer to read as I've already read a ton about these scopes and the manufacturing differences and a person can't believe everything he reads these days.

Thanks


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Tell them you want to look at them outside. IMO you have to find the one you like and the one that works best for you! I have used a couple of the mentioned ones, and without putting them side by side you are going to be happy with any of them. The differences are noticable, however all top notch!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

If you are going to be looking at deer a mile away during low light conditions, you will want the 80mm, HD or not. But, you might as well buy the 80 HD. Like you said, get it right the first time.

I have the 80HD and use the hell out of it. I love the thing. I wouldn't trade it for nothing, not even a hot wife that puts out every night.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

AdamFisk said:


> If you are going to be looking at deer a mile away during low light conditions, you will want the 80mm, HD or not. But, you might as well buy the 80 HD. Like you said, get it right the first time.
> 
> I have the 80HD and use the hell out of it. I love the thing. I wouldn't trade it for nothing, not even a hot wife that puts out every night.


But you would trade it for me right?


----------



## ando_31 (Sep 15, 2009)

What about a hot non wife that puts out whenever you want her to? I could probably find a hooker for you if that trade floats your boat.


----------



## ando_31 (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I've done my research and have purchased a 80 HD ATS online at B&H. My family has ordered a few binos and camera lenses from there and they always seem to have some of the lowest prices for all optics. The body and 20-60 eyepiece combo came to 2,549.00 whereas most other stores were in the 2,850+ range. I guess swarovski has their 30th anniversary price special going on plus the new model with the magnesium body has pushed the price of the ATS and STS down a little.

There is also a swarovski 80 mm STS on ebay right now that ends pretty soon (today I believe) if anyone is interested. Last I checked the price was around 1500. It included the swarovski case and 20-60 eyepiece. I would have been bidding for that but I decided to go with HD since I plan on using the scope as a camera lens as well.


----------

